# MIL light ON for 1996 Maxima



## ssunkav (Sep 12, 2005)

The MIL(Malfunction Indicator Light) stays ON after I start my 1996 Maxima(GLE). The User Manual says it might indicate an emission control system problem. Does anyone know what it might be and how much it might cost? Is it something that could be ignored? 

Thanks in advance,
Kris.


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

ssunkav said:


> The MIL(Malfunction Indicator Light) stays ON after I start my 1996 Maxima(GLE). The User Manual says it might indicate an emission control system problem. Does anyone know what it might be and how much it might cost? Is it something that could be ignored?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Kris.


How many miles are on it? some where around 82,000-86,000 the EPA mandates that the emmision system be checked out so at or around this milage the check engine light will come on to prompt you to the dealer.Once there they tell you you need an O2 sensor, usaully you dont . there is a procedure to turn this light off that you can do yourself but you would have to do a search on that one , I cant remember it


----------



## 95blkmax (Sep 12, 2005)

ssunkav said:


> The MIL(Malfunction Indicator Light) stays ON after I start my 1996 Maxima(GLE). The User Manual says it might indicate an emission control system problem. Does anyone know what it might be and how much it might cost? Is it something that could be ignored?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Kris.


Get the codes off the ECU. I'f u'r too lazy to get the codes urself, take the car to Pepboys or anyone with an OBD2 scanner and get the codes. ONCE you know what codes are setting off the "MIL", then you can go from there. Dont go assuming its emissions related from nothing, it could be a coolant temperature sensor for all you know.


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

95blkmax said:


> Get the codes off the ECU. I'f u'r too lazy to get the codes urself, take the car to Pepboys or anyone with an OBD2 scanner and get the codes. ONCE you know what codes are setting off the "MIL", then you can go from there. Dont go assuming its emissions related from nothing, it could be a coolant temperature sensor for all you know.


Great advice! Dont assume anything... you know like that someone was telling someone What was wrong instead of just a common scenerio, or that peolple who ask a question are LAZY, could be they just dont know and what better place to get ideas than here.(oops there I go)
Besides if they are within the milage range and thay do the procedure to turn it off and thats NOT it, then the light will stay on.
But all assuming aside, great advice.


P.S. please take note of any questions asked before ASSUMING ANYTHING!
yes i feel better now


----------



## rintu (Sep 14, 2005)

*MIL light*



ssunkav said:


> The MIL(Malfunction Indicator Light) stays ON after I start my 1996 Maxima(GLE). The User Manual says it might indicate an emission control system problem. Does anyone know what it might be and how much it might cost? Is it something that could be ignored?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Kris.


I got the same problem on my 99 Maxima 4 times. Each for a different reason.
1) The fuel cap was not tight
2) The MIL light kept coming on and off with loss of power. Cause : Faulty ignition coil. Since the dealer couldn't identify which of the 6 coils was faulty, they replaced all 6. Well this was within the 30k miles and so covered by warranty.
3) At 68K miles, the MIL came on stayed solid. Faulty Oxygen sensors (rear end). Totally there are 4 oxygen sensors..2 in front and 2 at the rear. It cost me around $260 for that one.
4) Again at 68.5K, MIL came on solid. This time it was the Catalytic converter ( Got hit by something on the highway). Since I was withing the 8yr/80K limit, it was replaced free of cost...Narrow escape..Mine is 7yrs old


----------



## ssunkav (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. Took it to a repair shop and got the codes:

0302 --> Problem with Exhaust Gas Recirculation Sytem
0304 --> Problem with Knock Sensor

They replaced the Knock sensor and cleaned the EGR Valve. Cost be about $300. I was told that using Regular Unleaded (87) gas may have contributed to the problem. They recommended that I use atleast 91 gas. I was using premium gas until the gas prices started skyrocketing. I guess I will have to suck it up and use premium from now.

Hope this info will be useful for others out there.

Thanks,
Kris


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

ssunkav said:


> Thanks for the responses. Took it to a repair shop and got the codes:
> 
> 0302 --> Problem with Exhaust Gas Recirculation Sytem
> 0304 --> Problem with Knock Sensor
> ...


Cool that you got it fixed ,sucks about the money,
but well worth it ,those are great cars!
good luck and thanks for letting us know.


----------

